# Primer color for '66 GTO



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

What color primer should the car be showing when you look in the trunk, underside floor plan, and other various sections that showed through?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the exterior color. '66 and '67 GTO's had black primer front clips, but the cowl back was usually red primer. My Signet Gold '67 was primer red from the cowl back and black up front, just like others I've read about....it still has all the original panels and primer underneath the paint, too!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine is coded as Palmetto Green and I'm leaning towards Blue charcoal. 
Would that change the primer colors you described?
And primer don't have shades right? Red is red?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you saying you should see the primmer from inside the trunk?? Everything on mine is either painted the body color or with the trunk splatter paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, you shouldn't see the primer, Ruk. I can see primer on my Blue Charcoal '65, and it's red primer, just starting to show through the paint in the door sill areas that the door weatherstrip rubs against. My car has original paint in all the jamb areas, trunk, door latch areas, etc. Mal, Palmetto Green is a great color, and really rare. While I'm a big fan of Blue Charcoal, if I had a Pametto '66 or a Linden Green '67 (same color) I'd savor it. There's a just-restored '67 ragtop on the pyforumsonline by a guy named Gator that is Linden Green, and it's stunning. Also, the value of a car is affected by a color change. That said, I did it to my convertible (gold to burgundy) and haven't looked back.... have fun.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I had the notion that some primer did show through in some areas. I don't know where I got that from. 

I'll be sure the color is on all parts of the body. But what color is the underside? Just a certain % black?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, 20% gloss black.... I think the Fords and Mopars have more primer showing....I've really never seen it on the GTO's, and Iv'e owned a bunch of them, all '65 thu'67's....Body color sometimes, but primer, nah.... My '65 has never been touched underneath, and it looks like ....flat-ish black. The frame is bare, with no paint visible....maybe traces of a black-ish "wash".


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

red oxide primer


----------

